# Vitamins and other prep before a natural FET?? Help!!



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I have had 2 icsi cycles, 1st a BFP but chemical and 2nd a BFN.
From the 2nd, we have 2 day 5bb blasts on ice and we are planning on a natural FET in January.

I am diabetic and size 18 and starting to worry about what I should do to prepare for the upcoming procedure. I have about 6weeks to loose a bit of weight and get a fitter, but I really wanted to know what everyone else has done to prepare
What vitamins etc have you taken beforehand? Should I drink pineapple juice and take Brazil nuts??

Any advice would be so appreciated.

Big Thanks
Emma x


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

I can't advise on diabetic or weight loss except to say keep a healthy diet on both those accounts but for my BFPs I think the vitamins helped a lot 

On my first bfn cycle I took nothing, nada!  My lining at transfer was 6mm some odd.  On my second I got a bit more involved and ate Brazil nuts (6-8 per day) and drank a glass of pineapple juice per day and that lining was 8mm some odd, I had a BFP then a mmc.  On this BFP I REALLY got into it, and a girl had posted here on what vitamins/foods to take TTC/pre transfer/2ww etc. So I stuck to the same pineapple & Brazils and in vitamins I took b12 b3 b6 (this one aids lining) pregnacare preconception, vit c, zinc, (very important) vit E, fish oils (not cod liver oils) folic acid, selenium, q10 (lining also) vit D (very important too) and others I can't even mind!  My lining was 13mm and I got my BFP, I believe the bits helped my lining and set my body up to accept the pregnancy.  I also cut out caffeine & alcohol abt 4 weeks before transfer.

I'll try and find the link to the poster here on what bits and why and she explains them and you can see which apply to you. 

Good luck

Lisa x


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Bits wud be Vits!!  Tho iphone thinks different


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you so so much for this advice Lisa!!! 
I am out shopping Thursday and will be stocking up on all of the above!!!
Huge congratulations on your BFP!! When are you due?

x


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Emma

I'm due on 22nd Feb.

I found that list really helpful and interesting too also I think it helps that you know you're doing all you can to aid a BFP, it put me in a positive mind frame pre transfer which I think makes a difference too.

Good luck for you're upcoming transfer.

Lisa.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks hun and I agree about doing what you can to obtain a positive mindset!!!

I can't wait for Jan now. It's exciting isn't it?! I find it wonderfully weird that I'm literally going to chart my cycle, ovulate and 5 days later, pop into the clinic and have the blast back!!!
Is it really that easy Haha, hope so!!

You are due soon Lisa! Feb will be here in no time!! Amazing for you hun  

Em x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

hiya, I'm also planning a FET in Jan/feb.    I'll list below my plan:

Multivits - swap to pregnacare December
Omega-3
coenzyme Q10 - 100mg
DHEA 25-50 mg (had my levels tested and they are low... as is my testosterone)
Accupuncture - I have a training school near me where they do it for £15- they're really good
Cut back on sugar and eat more veg
8hrs sleep a night
gentle exercise - running 5km
Reducing stress by saying no to ppl! 

Oh, and more ahem...sex with dh - improves mood.. dh is ok with this!  

will also be having the endo scratch in jan

good luck!

xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for this brilliant advice Jessica!!!
I am doing it all apart from sleep, saying no, exercise and the sex, poor dh!! I haven't got time for sleep let alone sex, but going to try taking your advice of saying no!! That will help ;-)
According to my cycles, it looks like I will ovulate around 10th Jan, so going to have FET 5 days later!!
Are you having a natural FET??

x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya,

The saying no is so hard isn't it?!! I really struggle with it.. that's why I have to make a point of it so that I remember!!  

I will probably be a month after you as I'm having my scratch in Jan - are you having this? Mine will be a natural fet as well I think, my body didn't like the dr-ing suprecur much and put my ovaries to sleep. Also it feels more natural and less stress. Good luck with yours - it looks like we have a fairly similar history! Do you know what grade your blasts are? xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks both for your advice. All very good and will take it on board!!

Jessica, I'm not having a scratch but agree re trying to do it naturally and feeling better about it. It's a welcome change to not have to down regulate etc etc....
I have not felt well since I stopped the drugs in early Nov!! Uurrgh, not nice at all and completely run down!!

Our Blasts are both 5bb. Yours are similar I see!! I'm told that that grade is good?!?

xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, so I am already taking the following daily...
Royal Jelly
Bee Pollen
Bee Propolis
Vit c
Folic Acid
Pregnacare Conception
Zinc

I have just bought these additional vits....

CoEnzyme Q10
L'Arginine
Selenium

I am also planning to regularly eat braxil nuts and the odd glass of fresh pineapple juice.

Do you thinki I have gone overboard on the vitamin's? Eeeek

xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Brazil nuts not Braxil... ;-)
x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

that's a lot of vits!

I would be carefull with the bee pollen ones as they can cause allergies in people that dont normally have allergies.

xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you Jessica!! Interesting re the bee pollen and allergies...?!!

x


----------

